# Reflective Coating on Flat Roof



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi, Melinda.

I would use white for optimal reflectivity and let whatever is is youre putting on there cure for a t least 90 days...maybe longer if the migratory oils have not fully migrated.

For the record, I do not recommend the fibered roof coating, but you already know that.


----------



## MelindaA (Nov 20, 2005)

*Fibered Roof Coating*

No, I didn't know that you don't like fibered roof coating. Tell me why, please, as I am not finished applying and may switch over to something else, if you will recommend something else to me. Thank you.
Melinda


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I doesnt serve any real purpose...except to get money from you and send it to them.


----------

